# محاضرات تصميم للبلاطات المفرغة Hollow block slabs



## Fawzy Badr (2 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*محاضرات تصميم للبلاطات المفرغة (**الهوردى)**Hollow block slabs* ​ 



 


Hollow Blocks
http://www.4shared.c....ow_Blocks.htmlhttp://www.4shared.c....ow_Blocks.html
example1
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/132359266/554fc610/example1.html"]http://www.4shared.c..../example1.html[/URL]
example2
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/132360989/6d8e2cb4/example2.html"]http://www.4shared.c..../example2.html[/URL]
البلاطات المفرغة
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/132364594/8c5c0f7b/__online.html"]http://www.4shared.c..../__online.html[/URL]
بلاطات مفرغة اتجاهين
http://www.4shared.c....___online.html
معصبة + قطرية
[URL="http://www.4shared.com/file/132369599/87ab1b/__1.html"]http://www.4shared.c...87ab1b/__1.html[/URL]http://www.4shared.com/file/132369599/87ab1b/__1.html​

أتمني التوفيق لكم جميعا​​


----------



## hasan86 (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك، يبدو بان الربط الاول والرابع والخامس لا يعملون 

حبذا لو تتأكد منهم ولك وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Fawzy Badr (2 أبريل 2010)

تم تعديل الروابط
شكرااااااا علي الملاحظة الجيدة


----------



## taha aref (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## tota000 (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا شباب.. . شكرا جزيلا .مساء الفل


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## جلال الله (4 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## essam-elkady (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على جهودك. ارجو اعادة تحميل الملف الخامس (بلاطات مفرغة اتجاهين) لانه غير قابل للتنزيل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبقرية (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم 
جارى التحميل والطلاع


----------



## m66666677 (4 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fawzy Badr (4 أبريل 2010)

الجزء الخامس شغال والحمد لله


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة مفيدة جدا وخاصة الامثلة
:28:


----------



## حماده جوهر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز هل يمكن عمل solid part جانب المخدات او الكمرات المدفونه


----------



## حماده جوهر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

سيدى الفاضل شكرا جزيلا لك بس عندى سؤال لماذا لا يصلح النظام فى حالة l / ls لا تزيد عن 4/3 لو عندى باكيه 12 *10 تصلح ام لا


----------



## حماده جوهر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## nael aljuboory (16 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## medo2010_eng (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 

ولكن لى طلب من فضلك ......... اريد مثال محلول ببرنامج الساب ....... وشكرا


----------



## eccnw (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من لدنه وبركاته جزيل الشكر للجهود المبذولة اتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## جيفر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس فوزى 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## m66666677 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي الاستفادة الكبيرة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almass (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التحميل والاطلاع----------- بارك الله فيك


----------



## غربة (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## emara1955 (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وكل عام واتن بحير


----------



## eng ziad (23 فبراير 2012)

thnax


----------



## m_sweedy (23 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وجارى التحمي ان شاء الله​


----------



## محمود علام (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على الروابط واود الذكر بان الروابط كلها تعمل لغاية تأريخ هذه المشاركة


----------



## مهندس سمير (15 مارس 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد معتز (20 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abu_nazar (28 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله ك


----------



## حمدي شققي (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG.Y.A (29 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ENG.Y.A (29 أغسطس 2013)

تمام الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حمدي شققي (29 أغسطس 2013)

The file link that you requested is not valid.

الملف في المثال الثاني محذوف


----------



## eng dardir (25 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Esmail (26 سبتمبر 2014)

Fawzy Badr قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> *محاضرات تصميم للبلاطات المفرغة (**الهوردى)**Hollow block slabs* ​
> 
> 
> ...



لو امكن من حضراتكم ... تحميل الروابط على موقع الخليج لان الفورشيرد لا يعمل معى .. شاكرين مرووركم


----------



## olma (3 ديسمبر 2014)

أخي الكريم الروابط موصولة على موقع اسمه citrio 
يرجى إعادة التحميل مع الشكر


----------

